# Chevre



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok - do I really need molds for this? If I do - how many do I need for a batch?

Thanks!
Trisha


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

No you don't need molds. You can drain it in muslin cheese cloth. If you use molds you'
ll need 4-6 for a gallon of milk. You can let the curd drain in the molds for a bit then add more curd. After the curd has set you can flip the cheese in the mold to evenly distribute the moisture.

Christy


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

I never mold mine - we hang in cheesecloth.


----------

